# BMW vs Mercedes ED Process



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

M FUNF said:


> My mother-in-law made superb apple strudel, but it did not make me want to go see her anymore than I needed to.


What if, with the apple strudel, you also got a BMW?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

MB330 said:


> That true - always need to compare.
> in 1985 Zhiguli-Lada was my dream car.
> At that time I never saw any non soviet build cars - and Lada was dream cars for many of my friends.


Ha Ha! I had a Lada while in Mockba for 4 months - I had left a 246 Dino in San Diego at the time so the best the CCCP had to offer along with the Russian winter was quite shocking.

Dick


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

About the only thing I miss about Freimann is ringing the bell on the fence for admission. I wish they could have taken it and made a little shrine at The Welt for a reminder of the old days.:angel:

Of course comparing MB with BMW ED one would be remiss not to mention the 7% discount for BMW vs 0% for MB which can cover a LOT of amenities.:thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

X3 Skier said:


> About the only thing I miss about Freimann is ringing the bell on the fence for admission. I wish they could have taken it and made a little shrine at The Welt for a reminder of the old days.:angel:


That's about the only part of the Freimann experience I never participated in as I always arrived by car. Even when I was living there, a friend drove me there. Later on, Rolf drove me. But a lot of people remember the gate and the bell and now that is part of European Delivery lore.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

X3 Skier;
Of course comparing MB with BMW ED one would be remiss not to mention the 7% discount for BMW vs 0% for MB which can cover a LOT of amenities.:thumbup:
Cheers[/QUOTE said:


> This is not correct, MB offers a set price If you go into their website and spec out a car for ED, and check the price delivered here it is close to the invoice price for the same car at the dealer. My last MB 2010 C300 4Matic had a sticker over $45K and my price was $41K and change. MB pricing is simpler to determine in advance, and should be the same for all dealers. :angel:


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Beenthere said:


> Be thankful that M-B don't give you a canteen of tap water and a McBurger while waiting delivery...


Actually they give you a voucher worth 60 Euros for use in either dining area. As my wife only wanted a salad, (as we were on our way to stay with friends and great quantities of food would be there) we received a very nice bottle ob MB private label Sekt.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mason said:


> No question that the decor in the old center was not good. Staff was great.


And they couldn't figure out exactly what time it was


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I suppose the delivery "hanger" was slightly smaller than the Welt delivery platform, and a hint less dramatic.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Snareman said:


> I suppose the delivery "hanger" was slightly smaller than the Welt delivery platform, and a hint less dramatic.


You forgot pic of neon .... I don't know what


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah yes, the foot. Don't know how I forgot. I asked them to explain it to me when I was there and I'm not sure I ever really understood what they told me










Here is my car randomly placed in the garage, my delivery specialist and I


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

It was still a very clean "hangar."

Agree with BeenThere. Would be an awesome garage...with or without der Fuß.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Snareman said:


> Ah yes, the foot. Don't know how I forgot. I asked them to explain it to me when I was there and I'm not sure I ever really understood what they told me


damn, I remember both yours EDs.... I think I addicted......:tsk:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

MB330 said:


> damn, I remember both yours EDs.... I think I addicted......:tsk:


Yea, me too. Once you get a car this way, there is really not other way to get one. I already can't wait for my next one.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are some photos of the MB delivery floor, not as grand as the Welt, but certainly more upscale than Freimann. This is what BMW knew was their competition and they blew them out ot the water.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

M FUNF said:


> Here are some photos of the MB delivery floor, not as grand as the Welt, but certainly more upscale than Friemann. This is what BMW knew was their competition and they blew them out ot the water.


Well, now that I've seen that I'm really NOT going to buy a Mercedes... I wanna be wowed on my trip


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Yea, it looks nice, but certainly not as grandiose as the BMW experience. Do they do anything special for you or do you basically just go get in your car and drive off, sort of like how Friemann was. Now BMW gives you an entire _experience_.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Yea, it looks nice, but certainly not as grandiose as the BMW experience. Do they do anything special for you or do you basically just go get in your car and drive off, sort of like how Friemann was. Now BMW gives you an entire _experience_.


They do the whole delivery experience, go over the car, load all of your destinations in the nav system, and introduce you to the unique aspects of the car. I have had one absolutely outstanding delivery person, my M5 at the Freimann center, one very good delivery my wife's E500, and two just acceptable, M3 at the Welt in 08, and the last C300 in Sept. 09. So it depends on the luck of the draw how well the delivery itself is done and does not seem to be manufacturer specific.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

M FUNF said:


> They do the whole delivery experience, go over the car, load all of your destinations in the nav system, and introduce you to the unique aspects of the car. I have had one absolutely outstanding delivery person, my M5, one very good delivery my wife's E500, and two just acceptable, M3 at the Welt in 08, and the last C300 in Sept. 09. So it depends on the luck of the draw how well the delivery itself is done and does not seem to be manufacturer specific.


Yea, I agree on the luck of who you get. I had an amazing experience and Christian was wonderful, but I've heard stories of people getting people that barely spoke English and they skipped the light table and driving simulator part all together. The guy that went over the initial paperwork with me wasn't good and barely spoke English. I was fearing he was going to be my delivery guy and I didn't think he was going to be worth of the gift I brought. Thankfully I got someone else for the delivery portion.


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

+1 for Christian. He did an outstanding job on my delivery too.
What sort of gift did you bring, and to whom did you give it?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dean2c said:


> +1 for Christian. He did an outstanding job on my delivery too.
> What sort of gift did you bring, and to whom did you give it?


There is a local small chocolate company based in the city I live in so I got 2 boxes of their chocolates, one for Rolf and one for my delivery guy. I've heard the German's like American chocolate because its sweeter and I figured this was a unique gift from Ohio. It'd be like someone bringing me something only made in a small German town. Both were well deserving of their boxes.


----------

